# 360 Pop Up Preference PGP vs AG-5



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

I currently have PGP Ultras in the center of my yard. All other heads are 180 degrees or less so the center of my lawn does not receive as much water as it should during waterings.

Would it be wise to switch to a AG5 Maxi-Paw to speed the rotation of the center heads up? Currently it takes ~2.5 minutes for a full revolution out of the PGP. By the looks of it the AG5 moves much faster.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm no expert but I think that's the point of the replaceable nozzles. I would think increasing the GPM in the 360 degree heads or lower GPM in the 180 degree. I know the Ultras typically come with the nozzles and a chart which gives basic guidelines regarding which nozzles should be used and when.


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

In my case it is also a throw issue creating what hunter refers to as a "Rain Curtain". From 3-15 feet out from the head is where it is struggling. With the PGP when I increase flow the radius is subsequently decreased to achieve adequate watering close in to the head. The low flow inserts work much better at creating the curtain, but rotation is slow and watering time needs to be increased.


----------

